# CHAIN STEERING WHEELS



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i was thinking about buying one for my ride, 
what are the pros and cons
do they get hot as a bitch when they sit in the sun? 
are they hard to use because they are so small?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 13 2007, 03:41 PM~9219921
> *i was thinking about buying one for my ride,
> what are the pros and cons
> do they get hot as a bitch when they sit in the sun?
> ...


I had one for a couple of years on my daily (at the time) and it was cool. Looking back on it now, it's more of an old school thing that belongs on a super old school traditional lowrider. I'd personally go with a classy looking Grant steering wheel myself...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Nov 13 2007, 07:49 PM~9220876
> *I had one for a couple of years on my daily (at the time) and it was cool. Looking back on it now, it's more of an old school thing that belongs on a super old school traditional lowrider. I'd personally go with a classy looking Grant steering wheel myself...
> 
> 
> ...


yeah its between a gold chain steering wheel, or a gold nardi. 

hey buick do you remember your chain one gettin hot in the sun? 
was it too small to drive with it?


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

I like chain wheels but my hands couldnt take it anymore so I got a wood one. But my chain is going to my impala as soon as I get it in town. Yeah it gets hot as hell in the sun so put a cover on it. I get the small wheel question all the time not a problem if you have power steering.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskulow_@Nov 13 2007, 08:13 PM~9221071
> *I like chain wheels but my hands couldnt take it anymore so I got a wood one. But my chain is going to my impala as soon as I get it in town. Yeah it gets hot as hell in the sun so put a cover on it. I get the small wheel question all the time not a problem if you have power steering.
> *


thanks, thats what i was expecting. what do you use like a bandana on it when your not driving?


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

I use the cheap velvet covers they sell at autozone. But its hard to fin the color I need sometimes


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

ill juss need black or tan most likely


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I got a 10" chain wheel. kinda hot in summer, not too bad, but I have a fade on top of the windshield which came stock. Not hard to turn at all, just need to get used to it.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

the gold worn off my 10" real quick. I like the grant 11" ones.

They do get hot, I wanted to make a cover for the top 1/3 of mine, but just kept a bandana on my steering colum to use.

Also, they are kinda sharp on the backside...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 14 2007, 05:37 PM~9228175
> *the gold worn off my 10" real quick. I like the grant 11" ones.
> 
> They do get hot, I wanted to make a cover for the top 1/3 of mine, but just kept a bandana on my steering colum to use.
> ...


damn, im thinking about just buying both steering wheels because i like the chain and nardi but they both gotta be GOLD!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Got a chain wheel in my Regal and love it. Took a few days to get used to it but i'd never put the stock one back on now. In the sun, just toss a rag over it so it doesn't get too hot to touch and in the winter, make sure you have gloves becasue the metal gets cold.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 14 2007, 05:37 PM~9228175
> *the gold worn off my 10" real quick. I like the grant 11" ones.
> 
> They do get hot, I wanted to make a cover for the top 1/3 of mine, but just kept a bandana on my steering colum to use.
> ...


true, mine sliced my finger open once


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

I got one in my regal and i like it except for when i leave it in the sun or when its cold.....


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Just get a chain steering wheel cover...i got steering wheel covers at my work that stretch to any size wheel,as small as a chain wheel or as big as an old school impala wheel.they look like a hair scrunchy until you stretch them out,i have like 10 black ones....


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah those are the ones they sell at autozone


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

cool


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

give a fk what anybody says.. i liked the chain wheels then.. still like em now.. yeah i have permanent calis's from when i had chain wheel on a daily..but fk it..


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 15 2007, 06:38 AM~9232767
> *I got one in my regal and i like it except for when i leave it in the sun or when its cold.....
> *


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

got a grant 11 inch chain on the 88 town car wudnt change it for the most expensive grant or nardi wheel and the nice valour contiental kit covers for the lowrider bikes fit PERFFECT get one man u wont regret it


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 14 2007, 10:23 PM~9230800
> *Got a chain wheel in my Regal and love it.  Took a few days to get used to it but i'd never put the stock one back on now.  In the sun, just toss a rag over it so it doesn't get too hot to touch and in the winter, make sure you have gloves becasue the metal gets cold.
> *


x2

uffin: 8inches all day uffin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

all you kids have got to be kidding!! these only (barely) look good in a full size 70's car.....anything else, thumbs down. thats dingleballs and cruising to 'lowrider' by war played out decades ago type of shit.


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Nov 24 2007, 01:04 AM~9292757
> *all you kids have got to be kidding!! these only (barely) look good in a full size 70's car.....anything else, thumbs down. thats dingleballs  and cruising to 'lowrider' by war played out decades ago type of shit.
> *


some one drank their haterade :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that shit was wack back then and its wack now.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA Homie_@Nov 20 2007, 07:35 PM~9268993
> *x2
> 
> uffin:  8inches all day  uffin:
> ...



haha man i had one of those back in the early 90's. yea, it got hot and you had to turn it about 20 times to make a full turn :biggrin: cus it was so small.

it wasnt wack back then, seemed like a mess a people wanted one.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

your not putting a chain on your caddy are you lavish???? that would be fucken gay nardi would be the way to go on the caddy, i think chain steering wheels are for like ghetto lowriders on chopped springs, bolt ons and primer not hating that's what my ride used to look like, ima build another ghetto looking one just for daily so i don't have to give a fuck about it :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 28 2007, 12:50 AM~9321564
> *your not putting a chain on your caddy are you lavish???? that would be fucken gay nardi would be the way to go on the caddy, i think chain steering wheels are for like ghetto lowriders on chopped springs, bolt ons and primer not hating that's what my ride used to look like, ima build another ghetto looking one just for daily so i don't have to give a fuck about it :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

Why would you build a car to look like shit or even roll in it that way?

Anyways, here's mine


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i had one in my cadillac, but 130 degree summers and 10 degree winters werent cutting it, plus i had a telescoping colum, and i never got the horn to work, ant their a bitch to keep clean. when i took mine off i kept it, just for haha's

before










after


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA Homie_@Nov 20 2007, 05:35 PM~9268993
> *x2
> 
> uffin:  8inches all day  uffin:
> ...


DAMN I THINK U NEED TO GET A NEW 1 I CAN SEE SOME RUST :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Nov 24 2007, 02:04 AM~9292757
> *all you kids have got to be kidding!! these only (barely) look good in a full size 70's car.....anything else, thumbs down. thats dingleballs  and cruising to 'lowrider' by war played out decades ago type of shit.
> *


who are you to judge? You drive a purple car. This is not meant as an insult, but everyone has their own style and opinions of what looks good. I remember you insulting the one i put in my caddy. I do plan on getting a diffrent wheel soon though.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> :uh:
> 
> Why would you build a car to look like shit or even roll in it that way?
> 
> ...


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

nice i didnt notice you switched to the wood wheel i alot nicer and i see you upgraded to the custom 4 switch panel. see they go togehter 16 switches and chain steering wheels what can i say i dont really like em. and to save you people the problem im call myself a hater :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 29 2007, 05:24 AM~9329577
> *i had one in my cadillac, but 130 degree summers and 10 degree winters werent cutting it, plus i had a telescoping colum, and i never got the horn to work, ant their a bitch to keep clean. when i took mine off i kept it, just for haha's
> 
> before
> ...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

it really depends on your interior to me, i wont say its played out, thats like telling your drunk neighbor with the mullet to put away his AC/DC abd listen to some new music. 

To me theirs just something about a chain wheel that seems to get the point across that you can modestly own a car,be proud of it and do whatever you want to with it at any time because YOu WANT TO! Its like the finishing "It aint nothing to me."


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 28 2007, 12:50 AM~9321564
> *your not putting a chain on your caddy are you lavish???? that would be fucken gay nardi would be the way to go on the caddy, i think chain steering wheels are for like ghetto lowriders on chopped springs, bolt ons and primer not hating that's what my ride used to look like, ima build another ghetto looking one just for daily so i don't have to give a fuck about it :biggrin:
> *


nah not on the one in my avatar, i might piccup another car soon and i was thinking about getting one


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2007, 04:36 PM~9294901
> *that shit was wack back then and its wack now.
> *


i guess not eryones ganksta enough to have one :biggrin: 
i think they look like shit with the oldschool plush velor space ship interiors, 
but i was thinkin maybe on something with a clean black vinyl interior it might be alight


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Nov 29 2007, 07:30 AM~9330267
> *who are  you to judge?  You drive a purple car.  This is not meant as an insult, but everyone has their own style and opinions of what looks good.  I remember you insulting the one i put in my caddy.  I do plan on getting a diffrent wheel soon though.
> *


wtf you talking about? purple car? wrong answer buddy. im into southern california style lowriding. i know everyone has their own style but there are things you dont do. chain steering wheels dont belong in a luxury car.


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Nov 29 2007, 11:26 PM~9337786
> *wtf you talking about? purple car? wrong answer buddy. im into southern california style lowriding. i know everyone has their own style but there are things you dont do. chain steering wheels dont belong in a luxury car.
> *


i agree with him...i dont like chain steering wheels at all but i think they look better in a 60s or 70's car like a big luxury car like manu said they look funny in g-bodys and newer cars...jus my 2cents


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 30 2007, 03:29 AM~9336102
> *it really depends on your interior to me, i wont say its played out, thats like telling your drunk neighbor with the mullet to put away his AC/DC abd listen to some new music.
> 
> To me theirs just something about a chain wheel that seems to get the point across that you can modestly own a car,be proud of it and do whatever you want to with it at any time because YOu WANT TO! Its like the finishing "It aint nothing to me."
> *




i have to agree with this, its the kinda car, but to me it has to be they smaller one`s the big 4 spoked one look like shit


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Nov 30 2007, 12:26 AM~9337786
> *wtf you talking about? purple car? wrong answer buddy. im into southern california style lowriding. i know everyone has their own style but there are things you dont do. chain steering wheels dont belong in a luxury car.
> *


I thought you had a purple glass house?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 29 2007, 09:52 PM~9336789
> *i guess not eryones ganksta enough to have one  :biggrin:
> i think they look like shit with the oldschool plush velor space ship interiors,
> but i was thinkin maybe on something with a clean black vinyl interior it might be alight
> *


I think the exact opposite. plush + chain wheel=okay, with a vinyl you should only go nardi wood or matching vinyl wheel.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 29 2007, 07:52 PM~9336789
> *i guess not eryones ganksta enough to have one  :biggrin:
> i think they look like shit with the oldschool plush velor space ship interiors,
> but i was thinkin maybe on something with a clean black vinyl interior it might be alight
> *


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Nov 30 2007, 03:07 PM~9342407
> *
> *


i have one in my blazer,who cares what anyone thinks.If you like it,roll it! im six foot three 240lbs! aint nobody says shitto me about it ya feel me?


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Nov 30 2007, 10:16 AM~9339166
> *I think the exact opposite.  plush + chain wheel=okay, with a vinyl you should  only go nardi wood or matching vinyl wheel.
> *


it depends, some people think they look good on Gbodies but personally i wouldnt drive one so i dont care. but, in a bigbodied box caddy ide do a chain steering wheel. im doing a gold nardi on my caddy but i might buy a chain and throw it on a new project im thinking about


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Nov 30 2007, 06:15 PM~9342465
> *i have one in my blazer,who cares what anyone thinks.If you like it,roll it!    im six foot three 240lbs!  aint nobody says shitto me about it  ya feel me?
> *


i know exactly how you feel


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 30 2007, 05:15 PM~9342469
> *it depends, some people think they look good on Gbodies but personally i wouldnt drive one so i dont care. but, in a bigbodied box caddy ide do a chain steering wheel. im doing a gold nardi on my caddy but i might buy a chain and throw it on a new project im thinking about
> *


lol not talking shit but, you wouldn't drive a G-body but you have no problem with your baby lac


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Nov 30 2007, 07:15 AM~9339162
> *I thought you had a purple glass house?
> *


back in 96 i had a 74 glasshouse that i painted tri-cote diamond pearl white that the previous owner painted purple...when i bought it that shit it went straight to the paintshop homie!!.......one question though for all you chain steering wheel lovers...WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME TIME YOU SAW ANY CAR FEATURED IN THE LAST 15 YEARS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WITH A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL?.............you dont have an answer do ya....BECAUSE IT HASNT HAPPENED!! get the hint, you beginners? :cheesy:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 30 2007, 06:36 PM~9342637
> *lol not talking shit but, you wouldn't drive a G-body but you have no problem with your baby lac
> *


im just not a fan of the body lines on the cutlass' or most monte carlos, 
im assuming your referring to the deville in my avatar?
thats smaller than a big body but bigger than a Gbody, 
nd thats just my daily


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Nov 30 2007, 09:08 PM~9344038
> *...WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME TIME YOU SAW ANY CAR FEATURED IN THE LAST 15 YEARS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WITH A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL?.............you dont have an answer do ya....BECAUSE IT HASNT HAPPENED!! get the hint, you beginners? :cheesy:
> *


bro if you build your cars according to whats in lowrider magazine we arent the beginners


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 30 2007, 06:15 PM~9344116
> *bro if you build your cars according to whats in lowrider magazine we arent the beginners
> *


....nice try buddy... :cheesy: .....youre right..chain steering wheels are the COOLEST!! NARDI SUCKS!! ALL THE BALLERS ARE ROLLING THE SHAW WITH DINKY DINK CHAIN WHEELS IN THEIR BIG BODIES AND TOWNCARS!! ALL THE BIG CLUBS ARE MANDATING CHAIN STEERING WHEELS AND DINGLEBALLS ONLY!! NO EXCEPTIONS!! CHAIN STEERING WHEELS ARE TAKING OVER THE WORLD!!! GEORGE BUSH'S LIMO AND AIRFORCE1 HAVE CHAIN WHEELS!!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Nov 30 2007, 09:54 PM~9344554
> *....nice try buddy... :cheesy: .....youre right..chain steering wheels are the COOLEST!!  NARDI SUCKS!! ALL THE BALLERS ARE ROLLING THE SHAW WITH DINKY DINK CHAIN WHEELS IN THEIR BIG BODIES AND TOWNCARS!! ALL THE BIG CLUBS ARE MANDATING CHAIN STEERING WHEELS AND DINGLEBALLS ONLY!! NO EXCEPTIONS!! CHAIN STEERING WHEELS ARE TAKING OVER THE WORLD!!! GEORGE BUSH'S LIMO AND AIRFORCE1 HAVE CHAIN WHEELS!!
> *


i dont remember saying FUCK NARDIS! im buying a nardi for my lac, 
but that dont mean i dont wnat a chain for another one of my rides


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Nov 30 2007, 09:08 PM~9344038
> *one question though for all you chain steering wheel lovers...WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME TIME YOU SAW ANY CAR FEATURED IN THE LAST 15 YEARS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WITH A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL?.............you dont have an answer do ya....BECAUSE IT HASNT HAPPENED!! get the hint, you beginners? :cheesy:
> *


LMFAO, only because no one cares what LRM puts in their magazine. So if they stopped featuring cars on Daytons or Zeniths or with hardlined pumps, then i guess we should all stop doing that too.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 30 2007, 11:12 PM~9345110
> *LMFAO, only because no one cares what LRM puts in their magazine.  So if they stopped featuring cars on Daytons or Zeniths or with hardlined pumps, then i guess we should all stop doing that too.
> *


thats how i think


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskulow_@Nov 13 2007, 08:13 PM~9221071
> *I like chain wheels but my hands couldnt take it anymore so I got a wood one. But my chain is going to my impala as soon as I get it in town. Yeah it gets hot as hell in the sun so put a cover on it. I get the small wheel question all the time not a problem if you have power steering.
> *


x2


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I had one in my cutty :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 30 2007, 11:52 PM~9345394
> *I had one in my cutty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 30 2007, 06:15 PM~9342469
> *they look good on Gbodies but personally i wouldnt drive one so i dont care.
> *



damn, but you would drive a 4 door fwd caddy.


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

All this hatin on each others rides needs to stop. If a vato likes nardis grant chains APC or any other wheel ,cool. If you dont like it cool, just dont buy one. If a vato drives a primered pinto with cap wires and a mooneyes steering wheel, cool. Thats the dudes thing and it makes him happy. What the hell would the vato care if I like his ride or not. He aint picking me up, he aint gonna roll with me. I dont care and he dont care. Just enjoy the ride you chose for yourself and live life.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

:uh: .....i cant believe this. i thought we were cruising into the future....and some of these cats dont even know the basics.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 2 2007, 01:23 AM~9352652
> *damn, but you would drive a 4 door fwd caddy.
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


thats my daily :uh:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskulow_@Dec 2 2007, 01:42 AM~9352778
> *All this hatin on each others rides needs to stop. If a vato likes nardis grant chains APC or any other wheel ,cool. If you dont like it cool, just dont buy one.  If a vato drives a primered pinto with cap wires and a mooneyes steering wheel, cool. Thats the dudes thing and it makes him happy.  What the hell would the vato care if I like his ride or not. He aint picking me up, he aint gonna roll with me. I dont care and he dont care. Just enjoy the ride you chose for yourself and live life.
> *


exactly,


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Basics? What are the basics? Are they the difference between riding on fentons or astro supremes? Runnin stock style or crushed velvet? The first custom steering wheel I remeber wanting was the chain, thats what the vatos had in their cars. The first steering wheel I owned was a chain on my bike, hell we even removed the handlebars and used the chain only. You say that cars with chains have never been in lowrider for 15yrs, allright. But many people also feel that about 15 yrs ago the magazine started going down hill. If you go back even further 27yrs back,many of the cars didnt even do any chassis chroming or engine mods(hell some of the cars engines were even dirty) and made lowrider. Lets talk about hydraulics, some people torched the holes for their cyclinders, many didnt reinforce the frame, some didnt bolt down batts or pumps they bunjee corded them down. Were they wrong? Did they know the "basics"? They just built their rides as best as they could and enjoyed them. Many of us look up to these guys and learned from these guys.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskulow_@Dec 2 2007, 07:59 AM~9353993
> *Basics? What are the basics? Are they the difference between riding on fentons or astro supremes? Runnin stock style or crushed velvet?  The first custom steering wheel I remeber wanting was the chain, thats what the vatos had in their cars. The first steering wheel I owned was a chain on my bike, hell we even removed the handlebars and used the chain only.  You say that cars with chains have never been in lowrider for 15yrs, allright.  But many people also feel that about 15 yrs ago the magazine started going down hill.  If you go back even further 27yrs back,many of the cars didnt even do any chassis chroming or engine mods(hell some of the cars engines were even dirty) and made lowrider. Lets talk about hydraulics, some people torched the holes for their cyclinders, many didnt reinforce the frame, some didnt bolt down batts or pumps they bunjee corded them down. Were they wrong? Did they know the "basics"?  They just built their rides as best as they could and enjoyed them. Many of us look up to these guys and learned from these guys.
> *


 if you would go back and read what i first said was that chain wheels have their place on certain cars such as full size 70's cars.....not luxuries !! of course everyone has their own style. some can afford better than others.this doesnt mean that because 'like a pimp' was made by amateurs on a budget according to their wack preferences that its a cool car...you all can defend putting a chain wheel on a cadillac until the rapture, thats your perogotive....but ***** like me aint going out like bobby brown!! in all due respect homies


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

No you said "barely". but what does it matter its your opinion. From the get go Lavish wanted to learn how it was to own one. I take it you never owned one and just wanted to start something with strangers because your technically anonymous. I would understand better if you felt strongly about something and just wanted to get your 2cents in. But, I feel you just want to talk trash. Lavish I hope you 66 goes well, post up pics of your interior progress so we can enjoy. Manu I hope you become lowrider of the year and can teach us novices and children the "basics" of lowriding. Ay te watcho Vatos. I aint a ***** im a mutherfuckin Mexican.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskulow_@Dec 2 2007, 09:06 AM~9354222
> *No you said "barely". but what does it matter its your opinion. From the get go  Lavish wanted to learn how it was to own one. I take it you never owned one and just wanted to start something with strangers because your technically anonymous. I would understand better if you felt strongly about something and just wanted to get your 2cents in. But, I feel you just want to talk trash. Lavish I hope you 66 goes well, post up pics of your interior progress so we can enjoy. Manu I hope you become lowrider of the year and can teach us novices and children the "basics" of lowriding. Ay te watcho Vatos. I aint a ***** im a mutherfuckin Mexican.
> *


okay homie in that case what does your opinion matter? you all are getting so sensitive. do you want me to send a hallmark card to make you and the chain (steering wheel) gang feel better? twisting up my words and thinking i called you '*****'....***** please, go back and read it......


----------



## thc301 (Sep 5, 2006)

**farts**


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskulow_@Dec 2 2007, 12:06 PM~9354222
> *No you said "barely". but what does it matter its your opinion. From the get go  Lavish wanted to learn how it was to own one. I take it you never owned one and just wanted to start something with strangers because your technically anonymous. I would understand better if you felt strongly about something and just wanted to get your 2cents in. But, I feel you just want to talk trash. Lavish I hope you 66 goes well, post up pics of your interior progress so we can enjoy. Manu I hope you become lowrider of the year and can teach us novices and children the "basics" of lowriding. Ay te watcho Vatos. I aint a ***** im a mutherfuckin Mexican.
> *


well said low, differnt strokes. im gettin my car back from the interior shop tuesday and ill prolly buy a chain steering wheel and try it on for a week or so and see how i like it and post some pics. 

as far as manu u needa chill, u came into this topic ignorant as shit sayin shit about how chain steering wheels are old news. 

as far as you saying lows opinion dont matters you came into this topic with no information to offer about mantaining them or how the wheel rides but only your own opinion about the wheels look.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

...okay...buy the chain steering wheel. take off your old one. use the grant adapter and put in your new chain wheel. dont forget to hook up the horn. when its cold outside the chain wheel wil be cold to the touch until the heater warms your ride.....then on the flipside when its blazing hot outside, the wheel will be hot to the touch until your a.c. kicks in. to clean your new chain steering wheel use fantastik,windex or any household cleaner. spray cleaner on a cloth or towel. wipe clockwise if youre on the west coast. wipe counter clockwise if you are on the east coast. if you are in between the 2 coasts do 2 wipes one way and 2 wipes the other......AND IF YOU ARE LUCKY ENOUGH TO HAVE TILT STEERING.....MAKE SURE YOUR NEW CHAIN WHEEL IS ALWAYS TILTED UP.  see ya on the shaw!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

.....oh and dont forget to ride with a gangsta lean


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 2 2007, 01:47 PM~9354690
> *.....oh and dont forget to ride with a gangsta lean
> *


yup specially when im making them hard turns


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Nov 30 2007, 08:08 PM~9344038
> *back in 96 i had a 74 glasshouse that i painted tri-cote diamond pearl white that the previous owner painted purple...when i bought it that shit it went straight to the paintshop homie!!.......one question though for all you chain steering wheel lovers...WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME TIME YOU SAW ANY CAR FEATURED IN THE LAST 15 YEARS OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WITH A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL?.............you dont have an answer do ya....BECAUSE IT HASNT HAPPENED!! get the hint, you beginners? :cheesy:
> *


don't read lowrider magazine. you talk a lot of shit, I've noticed.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^ i dont talk alotta shit....i know alotta shit and ONE THING I DO KNOW IS THAT BRETT FAVRE SUCKS ASS AND THE SEAHAWKS WILL SHIT-KICK THE CHEESE HEADS IN THE PLAYOFFS!!....as for chain wheels...whatever floats your boat homie


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2007, 11:57 AM~9362460
> *^ i dont talk alotta shit....i know alotta shit and ONE THING I DO KNOW IS THAT BRETT FAVRE SUCKS ASS AND THE SEAHAWKS WILL  SHIT-KICK THE CHEESE HEADS IN THE PLAYOFFS!!....as for chain wheels...whatever floats your boat homie
> *


football sucks. I like REAL football (soccer)

as of chain wheels, I like them, but since I want to step up my interior I'm changing it to a colorado customs billet steering wheel. but I think chains look good on gbody's, but not so much on 70s cars.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i want to make one thats made of real chain like a 8inch but is like a 13 or 15 inch diameter


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my huge chain steering wheel!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

thass pretty cool, did u make it from scratch?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 2 2007, 01:42 PM~9354675
> *...okay...buy the chain steering wheel. take off your old one. use the grant adapter and put in your new chain wheel. dont forget to hook up the horn. when its cold outside the chain wheel wil be cold to the touch until the heater warms your ride.....then on the flipside when its blazing hot outside, the wheel will be hot to the touch until your a.c. kicks in. to clean your new chain steering wheel use fantastik,windex or any household cleaner. spray cleaner on a cloth or towel. wipe clockwise if youre on the west coast. wipe counter clockwise if you are on the east coast. if you are in between the 2 coasts do 2 wipes one way and 2 wipes the other......AND IF YOU ARE LUCKY ENOUGH TO HAVE TILT STEERING.....MAKE SURE YOUR NEW CHAIN WHEEL IS ALWAYS TILTED UP.   see ya on the shaw!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

after reading this thread i've decided my 89 definatly gets a chain wheel.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Dec 8 2007, 12:17 AM~9401753
> *after reading this thread i've decided my 89 definatly gets a chain wheel.
> *


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

they suck balls...... get very hot in summer, cold in winter.... plus finger can get hung easy


----------



## vicsan030414 (Dec 30, 2021)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> :uh:
> 
> Why would you build a car to look like shit or even roll in it that way?
> 
> Anyways, here's mine


Do you need a adaptar to install this?


----------

